# Where to rent apartment in Abu Dhabi if children amenities are in focus?



## KumRuzvelt (Jun 20, 2015)

I am about to move in Abu Dhabi in early October with family – wife, me plus two children (5 and 1 y. old).
Ideally we are looking for smaller (2 bedroom) apartment, but in a decent/newer building, with its gym, pool etc. I would need parking place for one car for beginning. 
We have determined our budget in range 130-140k AED.

Wife will use taxi and buses in first few months, and we are really looking to have easy and fast access to children amenities (playgrounds, sport halls, etc.) in order to have possibility to take them to after school sports/trainings, games, etc.
Additionally it would be nice to have some of beaches easy reachable.
Ideally some of shopping malls should not be too far away. 
Older kid, will attend german kindergarten in city center.

I will work in Masdar city area, but I believe it is more reasonable that I am driving longer distance while to have family located near to center. Sound reasonable?

Which of city parts do you consider as the most suitable for my budget and family lifestyle?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Reem Island, Al Marasy in Al Bateen, Some buildings in Khalidiya or Corniche.

have a look at Dubizzle.com


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi welcome, my daughter is also at the german school (GIS), we live very near to the school, but in a town house (they call it villa here)...

i think it makes sense to stay near to the school as well.. i guess then you will be looking at stuff along the chorniche/khaliydia area or Al Marasy in Al Bateen as rsinner said above.

Did you apply to the school as yet?


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

hi i just see how far Masdar city area is from the school... are you all german speaking? also maybe in that case khalifia city is a good option.


----------



## KumRuzvelt (Jun 20, 2015)

I have just applied for school. I know that it is not as easy to get place, but hoping that it is of help that my daughter is already attending in Deutsche ausslandische Shule just in other country.

Myself and doughter are speaking german, wife and son not (yet).


----------



## KumRuzvelt (Jun 20, 2015)

rsinner said:


> Reem Island, Al Marasy in Al Bateen, Some buildings in Khalidiya or Corniche.
> 
> have a look at Dubizzle.com


Thanks for answer, I have spent several hours on dubizzle and definitely I have been mostly looking those places you are advising.

Can you tell me more abut Reem Island. Apartments there seems new and non-expensive. What is the catch? There must be some reason? 

Regarding "some buidlings in Khalidiya or Corniche" do you have some particular "tower/building" to suggest, that I pay attention on dubizzle.

thanks once more...


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

KumRuzvelt said:


> Thanks for answer, I have spent several hours on dubizzle and definitely I have been mostly looking those places you are advising.
> 
> Can you tell me more abut Reem Island. Apartments there seems new and non-expensive. What is the catch? There must be some reason?
> 
> ...


there is no catch, reem island is really quite nice. There is only one bus that goes there though, so transport into the city might be a problem but i wouldnt say that most things happen in the city in any case... so your kids can still go to classes without much of an issue.

I think you will get into the school, and it is great that you applied already.. yes it is difficult to get in. It was also difficult for us but in the end there was enough space. It definitely helps that she is already attending a German school. It would be great to meet your wife. 

Regarding some building in Khalydia it is hard to name really... there are so many, you just have to come and see what is avaliable.. but most wont be as new and nice as Reem island.. WTC building is nice and I think it is also affordable but I am not sure... The two hardest things are finding a place and getting into a school ..after that it is probably getting a car. 

It think you all will not live in the center center, because what you get for your money there is not as nice as being a bit outside and even though the center may look more busy ...in reality nothing much happens here either.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

to add to that - Reem Island has limited places to walk to. SOme parts of it still look like a construction site. Other than that, there is just a lot of supply coming in with new buildings opening up. Also, some apartments are small, and even within Reem Island you will see 2 beds from 110K to 160K. So you will just have to come down and see for yourself.

A lot of ads you see on Dubizzle may not be real as well, so keep that in mind.

Khalidiya I cannot name specific buildings - but just narrow down your search on dubizzle based on a pool + gym. Then see for yourself when you are down here.


----------

